# aloha spaz....the tears keep falling



## spaz (Mar 16, 2007)

I had Spaz for 6 1/2 years...he's definitely apart of my family. So much so that he would watch tv with meand follow me all around the house....even on our new whitecarpet. 

I was so sad when I found his front leg injured a few weeks ago...helooked like he was in so much pain. When I took him to thevet, she said that it might be arthritis. Things only gotworse...because he was in pain (even with medication), he would justlie there and not move. 

From last night, I had to help him drink water because he wouldn'tmove. I knew he wouldn't make it very much longer.I stayed home from work today but I didn't have the heart to take himto the vet 2 days in a row....I knew this was so stressful forhim...since he'd been going for the past few weeks. Then,while petting him a few hours ago, he let out a cry. I knewhe was in a lot of pain. I couldn't take it so I told the vetI was going to bring him in again, but I think the stress of moving himmade it worse. He died in my arms as I was moving him out ofhis cage. The vet said that many times rabbitsdisguise their pain, so he may have had other problems besides hisleg. 

Whatever the cause, I can't stop crying.....I don't know what to dowithout him. Even my dad said it's strange withoutSpaz in the front of our house. Our house seems so emptynow....so quiet. I never had another bunny that was so kindand loving. &amp; there's nobody that could replacehim. aloha spaz...thanks for bringing so much joy andlaughter into our home...you will be missed.


----------



## petkeeper (Mar 16, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. SometimesI wonder why we do it to ourselves, get pets only to loosethem. But it is truly better to love and loose your pet thento never have known them.

I hope with each day you will remember Spaz and smile knowing the love you had not the bunny you lost.

:rainbow:rest in peace Spaz:rainbow:

Shannon


----------



## Michaela (Mar 16, 2007)

I am so sorry,:sad: I know how you feel, I stillcry most nights for my heart bunny Berri I lost a month ago...but thepain does lessen...hopefully we will be able to happily remember thegood memories....

Binky free at the Bridge Spaz:rainbow:, you were loved so much sweetheart.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry about Spaz. It hurts so much to lose a rabbit.....and it will probably hurt for quite a while.

I'm glad you had him for so long and I hope you have lots of pictures and many memories to comfort you.

Peg


----------



## ahri22 (Mar 16, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about Spaz  Is that him in your avatar??

I lost my beautiful heart bunny Little Hoppy Hoppy about 7 weeks agonow...and I know how much I cried the first few days. It felt like thepain would never go away! I still cry sometimes when I think abouthim...but I'm finally getting ready to get a new bunny. 

It is so hard when you are used to seeing them around, only to realise they'll never be there again...

Binky free Spaz!

:rainbow:


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (Mar 16, 2007)

I once heard that grief is the price of love.But surely, we would not turn away love for it. It is painful, and youwill never forget Spaz but time will ease your pain and open your heartto another bunny that desperatly needs your affection. There will beroom in your heart for others. But don't foget to give yourself time togrieve. It is natural. I know that you are in the hearts andminds of those here, especially ones that have had to make the samedecision you did.

&lt;3, 
Rae


----------



## spaz (Mar 17, 2007)

Thank you to everyone for yourkindness. It really helps to know that so many peoplecare. Yes, that's Spaz in my avatar.

I know that time will heal. ink iris:Thanks


----------



## missyscove (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry. He was a truly loved bunny.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about you loss. 

He was a beautiful Bunny. He is now doing Blinky's with all the other Bunnies runnig through the Meadows up in Heaven.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Mar 17, 2007)

im very sorry about your joyful bunny.

rest in peace little guy.



-April


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry.:rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 18, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Spaz. He looked like such a cute boy.

Jan


----------

